# 1997 Yamaha 90hp Inshore 2 stroke help!



## K-BUD813 (Feb 23, 2017)

My motor runs great, never have any issues until mornings when temp drops fairly cold. It will start , idles high, let it warm up, when you put throttle down you only get about 2000 or so rpms if you keep the throttle down, in about five to ten minutes eventually the motor starts to get its power back as if something finally warmed up or something. Once running it runs great and no more problems. I changed the 3 coils(thought possibly a bad coil) and caps and checked to make sure it wasn't the issue, and checked the thermostat to make sure it wasn't stuck open. Any ideas or suggestions would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 7, 2016)

K-BUD813 said:


> My motor runs great, never have any issues until mornings when temp drops fairly cold. It will start , idles high, let it warm up, when you put throttle down you only get about 2000 or so rpms if you keep the throttle down, in about five to ten minutes eventually the motor starts to get its power back as if something finally warmed up or something. Once running it runs great and no more problems. I changed the 3 coils(thought possibly a bad coil) and caps and checked to make sure it wasn't the issue, and checked the thermostat to make sure it wasn't stuck open. Any ideas or suggestions would greatly be appreciated.



Vaccume leak between the carb base gasket or between the reeds and the block. It is sucking air and running lean while it is cold, which is causing the high idle. Once it warms up the leak seals off and all is good. Before you tear into it spray wd40 or carb cleaner around the base of the carbs and around the reed plate gasket. If there is a leak you will hear a change in RPM when you find the leak.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had the same motor and fought issues for 4 years and bought a Yamaha.


----------



## K-BUD813 (Feb 23, 2017)

JoshJ said:


> Vaccume leak between the carb base gasket or between the reeds and the block. It is sucking air and running lean while it is cold, which is causing the high idle. Once it warms up the leak seals off and all is good. Before you tear into it spray wd40 or carb cleaner around the base of the carbs and around the reed plate gasket. If there is a leak you will hear a change in RPM when you find the leak.


Thanks for the response , I truly appreciate it.


----------

